# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Ofertas de Trabajo  Ing. Planta

## infoavisos09

Estimados Señores , empresa agroexportadora esta buscando: 
1 ingeniero de planta de congelado, con experiencia en mango congelado mínimo 3 campanas  Ambos para trabajar en el norte, Casma 
Los interesados envia su CV infoavisos09@gmail.comTemas similares: Que atender nuestra planta ? ---lampara LED para planta Conociendo la planta de la Tara (MINAG) Planta procesadora para frutas frescas Planta para pimiento Planta de espárragos

----------

